# Bait Tanks



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Just wondering how everyone has their bait tanks, whether portable or stationary set up. I have about a 100 gal plastic tub used for transporting waste metal I converted over with a 700 gph aerator pump and spray bar... its not pretty but it works just right. I also have a cooler I have rigged for transporting and keeping bait alive on the boat I will get pics and post later with them.

Whats everyone else have, post pics.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

I just have 2 fish tanks I keep at home with 2-3 small aerators a piece. I seperate bluegills from my other bait fish and only keep giant bluegills anyways because they are so easy to catch just about anywhere on my way. Normally just have 2 5gal buckets on the boat and small bubble boxes on them and they stay alive fine. I do have a livewell on my boat with an aerator that I use when I plan a couple day trip and have a large amount of bait with no intentions of keeping any of the fish for longer than a photo. Then just bring the remaining bait home and put them back in the tanks. Buying fish tanks probably isnt the cheapest route but I already had the stuff. Can't keep shad long in them either because they swim into the walls and die, so I just use cut shad or shad I catch while out on the water.

Some guys I've seen convert old deep freezers that seem to work great!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I feel a dense now..never thought of using my old fish tank to keep unused minnows ..usually cut my losses and say good bye to the little guys or not buy enough..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Mine is a large rubbermaid watering trough ( 100 Gallon) with a large filter and pump built into a spray bar, works great and because its round, Ive held shad alive for a as much as 10 days in the summer, I keep it in my garage so it stays cool, in the heat of the dog days, Ill put in frozen 2 liters about 2 a day in it until the hot spell goes by. never a problem really other then my own fault, ( not cleaning filters, lost power for a few days one time, etc) 

Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I use a greyline bait tank. The only live bait I really use is shad and it keeps them happy and healthy....that and it will take the brown river water I put in it and make it crystal clear in a matter of minutes. Pricey bait tanks but well worth it.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Large rubber made tubs and old 55 gal fish tanks with scratches and cracked trim are cheap at yard sales.

Now that I have a a garage and a large out building I plan to come up with a new one. Probably along the lines of what jimmymac has.

Mom and day gave me a deep freeze when they got a new one. It would make a great tank but it was a gift under the condition that it was used for food not fish. Im 28 years old but it looks like my days of disobedience may not be over yet :devil:


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Creek bait tank 30 gal. I can go catch 50+ 10-12" shad and keep them alive all weekend with no worries other than the battery staying charged. Best $500 I've ever spent for fishing. They don't make them anymore and I wouldn't take $1,000 for it


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Anyone use old chest freezers as a bait tank? Was wondering how long you can keep bait in them and if there is any advise anyone can give. Doing some reading on the net, I found this link with a pretty well put together system, except I believe running a pump this big all the time will be $$$ and produce too much heat in the water.

Bait Tank


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

I cut the top off a 30gal drum drilled some 1 1/2 in holes put some flat rocks in em and in the pond they went keep flathead bluegills ready to use


----------

